# Opera posters



## danslenoir (Nov 24, 2010)

Does anyone know where I might be able to acquire some posters of operas? Not reprints of ones from 100 or more years ago, more recent ones that places like the Met and Royal Opera House use to advertise productions they have been running in the last 10 or 20 years. Both of the aforementioned places have a few available in their shop...but not many at all, and not of operas I want.

Any help appreciated!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I have browsed many posters at the Met opera shop (metopera.org, bought only one, from Gluck's Orfeo) and there are two online vendors that have many (I bought five from them). One is allposter.com, and the other one I don't remember exactly but it is something like art.com


----------

